# Wie lang Fisch im Kühlschrank aufbewahren



## Böx (8. September 2005)

Wie lang lässt sich frischer Fisch im allgemeinen im Kühlschrank aufbewahren bevor er unbedingt verzehrt werden sollte?


----------



## gdno (9. September 2005)

*AW: Wie lang Fisch im Kühlschrank aufbewahren*

hallo böx
also es kommt immer darauf an wie frisch der fisch war als du ihn in deinen kühlschrank getan hast
also wenner fangfrisch ist würde ich ihn ohne eis nicht länger als 48 stunden lagern
filet und gekauften fisch grundsätzlich nie länger als 24 stunden
wene das ganze allerdings inne kiste mit gestossenem eis packst verlängert sich da ganze um ca.24 stunden


gruß euern gdno


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. September 2005)

*AW: Wie lang Fisch im Kühlschrank aufbewahren*

Naja, als Angler haben wir ja den Vorteil wirklich frischen Fisches - den sollten wir dann auch nicht verspielen.

Kommerziell gilt ja Fisch als Frischfisch, wenn er nicht länger als 10 Tage auf Eis lag - für mich persönlich ist frisch was anderes.

Zur Aufbewahrung im Kühlschrank:
Zuerst mal die Temperatur checken!!

Die meisten Hausfrauen haben den Kühlschrank viel zu warm gestellt, am besten wäre für Fisch eine Temperatur um die 2 Grad!

Oder, wie vorher angemerkt, gleich auf Eis lagern.

In beiden Fällen würde ich den Fisch spätestens am Abend nach dem Fang frosten.

Denn ein frisch gefrosteter Fisch bringt allemal mehr Qualtität als ein paar Tage alter "frischer" Fisch aus dem Kühlschrank/Eis.

PS:
@gdno: Klasse Signatur )))))))))


----------



## gdno (9. September 2005)

*AW: Wie lang Fisch im Kühlschrank aufbewahren*

hallo thomas 
danke für die ergänzung und das lob für meien signatur 
ist allerdings nich von mir der spruch sonnern von irnxsoein französichen schriftsteller glaube ich,muss ich noch ma nachschauen von wem genau der spruch stammt.

gruß euern gdno


ps.. moderierst du das rezepteforum einxlich alleine? 
könnte hilfe anbieten hab zwar nicht viel zeit aber so ein zwei stunden am tag bin ich doch hier und bischen ahnung hab ich berufsedingt auch


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. September 2005)

*AW: Wie lang Fisch im Kühlschrank aufbewahren*

Die Moderation machen chippog und Hummer, ich melde mich da als Mitglied mit Kochkenntnissen einfach dazu, wenn ich meine es passt )

Können wir beide ja mal ein paar schöne Diskussionen rund ums kochen anfangen ))


----------



## gdno (9. September 2005)

*AW: Wie lang Fisch im Kühlschrank aufbewahren*

immer gerne thomas hast du einxlich n eigenes restaurant? wenn ja wo denn?


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. September 2005)

*AW: Wie lang Fisch im Kühlschrank aufbewahren*

Nlö, mach nur (noch) Vorführungen, Kurse, etc.


----------



## kanalbulle (9. September 2005)

*AW: Wie lang Fisch im Kühlschrank aufbewahren*

mal weiter zum Fisch...
Stimmt es eigentlich, dass mann den Fisch im Kühlschrank nicht in einer Tüte lagern sollte ???
Wie dann ? Abgedeckt oder nicht...|kopfkrat


----------



## gdno (9. September 2005)

*AW: Wie lang Fisch im Kühlschrank aufbewahren*

immer abdecken mit frischhaltefolie nie mit alu bei filet geht auch tupper
fisch der zwischen eis liegt braucht keine abdeckung


----------



## Ralf-H (9. September 2005)

*AW: Wie lang Fisch im Kühlschrank aufbewahren*



			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> Kommerziell gilt ja Fisch als Frischfisch, wenn er nicht länger als 10 Tage auf Eis lag - für mich persönlich ist frisch was anderes.
> QUOTE]
> 
> Was in diesen 10 Tagen mit dem Fisch passiert nennt man auch "postmortale Autolyse" - ist ja widerlich !!! :v
> ...


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. September 2005)

*AW: Wie lang Fisch im Kühlschrank aufbewahren*

Tscha Ralf, und was sagt uns das??
Nicht alles was der Gesetzgeber für "frisch" hält muss auch frisch sein )))))


----------



## Flussbarschfan (9. September 2005)

*AW: Wie lang Fisch im Kühlschrank aufbewahren*

Nie länger als 2 Tage...


hab mal nen Karpfen drei Tage liegen lassen... am 4ten Tag hat der Kühlschrank aber dermaßen nach Leichenhaus gerochen...:v 

Verleihnix lässt grüßen!#6


----------



## mot67 (9. September 2005)

*AW: Wie lang Fisch im Kühlschrank aufbewahren*

hab mal von nem sternekoch gehört, dass er fisch 36h nach dem fang als am besten ansieht, nach 48h gehört er entsorgt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. September 2005)

*AW: Wie lang Fisch im Kühlschrank aufbewahren*



> hab mal von nem sternekoch gehört, dass er fisch 36h nach dem fang als am besten ansieht


Wahrscheinlich kein Angler und deswegen noch nie richtig frischen Fisch gekriegt )))


----------



## gdno (10. September 2005)

*AW: Wie lang Fisch im Kühlschrank aufbewahren*

naja ich bin allerdings auch der meinung das die meisten fischarten schon ein paar stunden tot sein sollten(nätürlich entsprechend gelagert)
ich finde das sich so nach 6-10 stunden der geschmack erst so richtig entfaltet und das fleisch auch wesentlich bekömmlicher wird.36-48stunden finde ich aber übertrieben
möglich das da ein ähnlicher prozess stattfindet wie bei der reifung von wild oder rindfleisch nur bei fisch gehts halt schneller.

forellen die man im ganten braten möchte müssen zudem mindestens eine stunde tot sein da die sich sonst so sehr in der pfanne krümmen das von braten keine rede mehr sein kann


----------



## chippog (12. September 2005)

*AW: Wie lang Fisch im Kühlschrank aufbewahren*

gdno! das mit dem krümmen ist natürlich so ne sache beim braten. wenn ich mir unbedingt frischen fisch braten will, schneide ich den fisch bei noch vorhandener haut und gräten drei bis viermal in beiden seiten ein. dann ist nicht mehr mit krümmen. so dringt leider auch mehr fett an den fisch. da ich nun mal ein völliger salzwasserangelfreak bin, kommen bei mir frische fischfilets vor der zubereitung ungefähr eine viertel stunde in salzwasser, so sauberes meereswasser wie möglich oder einen esslöffel meersalz nicht kochsalz pro liter wasser. dann fallen die filet nicht mehr so leicht ausseinander. an sonsten kann ich thomas nur mehr als beipflichten, was frischen fisch angeht!!! je frischer desto besser!!!!!!!! auch wenn hier in schweden und in norwegen sehr viele berufsfischer darauf schwören, gewisse fischarten erst mal drei tage liegen zu lassen, bis sie sie zubereiten, kann ich dem aus mehrjähriger eigener erfahrung überhaupt nicht zustimmen. der witz ist ja gerade, dass ganz frischer fisch nach fast gar nichts schmeckt und dass dieses fast gar nichts der mit abstand beste geschmack ist, den so ein tagesfrischer nicht getrawlter also nicht zusammengequetschter fisch bieten kann! nach dem zubereiten riecht es obendrein in der küche auch nicht nach fisch!!! auch ein echtes qualitätszeichen, was ellerdings für den erfolgreichen kauf solchen fisches schon zu spät ist. je frischer desto weniger und mildere zutaten klingt dann auch recht logisch!!! wenn ich heute einen fisch fange und weiss, dass ich ihn morgen oder übermorgen erst esse, friere ich ihn so schnell wie möglich und vor allem auch nicht als klumpen sondern so platt wie möglich ein. dann geht das auftauen um so schneller, welches wiederum eine bessere fischqualität garantiert! handelt es sich jedoch um einen grobfaserigen fisch, wie zumbeispiel dem lumb über sieben kilo, kann ausnahmsweise ein langsames auftauen das fleisch mürber machen. an sonsten gilt halt schnell einfrieren und schnell auftauen!


----------



## gerstmichel (12. September 2005)

*AW: Wie lang Fisch im Kühlschrank aufbewahren*

Macht ja Appetit!! :m 

Über den Kühlschrank haben wir ja nun genug gehört.

Wie sieht es mit der Tiefkühltruhe aus? |kopfkrat 

Wie lange kann ich 

a) frischen unbehandelten Fisch (ausgenommen natürlich)
b) gebratenen Fisch
c) geräucherten Fisch
d) Filets

eingefroren aufbewahren? #c 

Und, wie bekomme ich gefrorenen Fisch von Norge nach Deutschland, im Auto bei etwa 12h Fahrzeit? |kopfkrat 

Viele viele Fragen...


----------



## chippog (14. September 2005)

*AW: Wie lang Fisch im Kühlschrank aufbewahren*

am längsten kannst du magere filets aufbewahren! ich persönlich habe ziemlich rigurose grenzen und bewahre mageren fisch nur einen monat auf. drei monate ist vielleicht so eine richtmarke die dann wirklich nicht mehr überschritten werden sollte. klar kannst du fisch, der ein jahr eingfrohren war auch nocht essen, aber ein genuss wird es nicht mehr sein! fetten fisch, wie hering, makrele und lachs bewahre ich höstens  ein paar tage auf,  andere sagen sogar bis zu einem monat. da fischfett auch im gefrohrenen zustand ranzig wird, wirst du eindeutig den unterschied zum frischen fisch merken!! ganzer ausgenommener fisch ist ebenfalls empfindlicher als das filet! sowohl an den gräten alsauch direkt unter der haut sind nämlich besonders viele fettsäuren, die recht schnell einen ranzigen beigeschmack liefern! bei gebratenem und geräuchertem fisch wird es sich nicht viel anders verhalten als bei frischem fisch. schaffst du es wirklich in zwölf stunden von norge bis nach hause? bei einer guten isolierungskiste sollten allerdings auch vierundzwanzig stunden transport kein problem sein.


----------



## jkr (14. September 2005)

*AW: Wie lang Fisch im Kühlschrank aufbewahren*

Hi
Thomas hat das eigentliche Problem der Kuehltemperatur in einem "normalen" Haushaltskuehlschrank (5-9 Grad) schon angesprochen.
Wenn ich laenger als einen Tag einen frischen Fisch im Kuehlschrank aufbewahren will so werde ich ihn marinieren allerdings ist dan auch die Zubereitungsart gaenzlich anders. Also ein Tag ist fuer mich das Maximum wenn der Fisch noch als frisch gelten soll.
mfg
Jan


----------



## gerstmichel (14. September 2005)

*AW: Wie lang Fisch im Kühlschrank aufbewahren*

Ob ich wirklich 12h brauche weiß ich nicht, aber alleine die Fähre braucht wohl schon 6,5h dazu kommen 1,5 h von der hütte bis zum Hafen und der Rest quer durch Danmark bis nach Hause...

Aber Danke für deine Ausführungen, sehr Interessant zu wissen, dass wir bisher nur frischen Fisch hatten...


----------



## kleinerkarpfen (14. September 2005)

*AW: Wie lang Fisch im Kühlschrank aufbewahren*

moin, ich würde den fisch bevor ich ihnen in den kühlschrank gebe salzen. das tötet am besten auch gleich noch die letzten keime ab und dat blut kann nicht gerinnen. spätestens am 2 tag würde ich ihnen essen aber dann auch nett mehr einfrieren. oder du frierst ihn ein nachdem du ihn sauber gemacht hast. im kühler max. 4-5 monate. sonst kannst du ihn auch weckschmeißen. zu lange schmeckt dann der fisch nett more. also dann, fette beute und immer schön den kühler voll, winter kommt bald!


----------



## petipet (14. September 2005)

*AW: Wie lang Fisch im Kühlschrank aufbewahren*



			
				chippog schrieb:
			
		

> am längsten kannst du magere filets aufbewahren! ich persönlich habe ziemlich rigurose grenzen und bewahre mageren fisch nur einen monat auf. drei monate ist vielleicht so eine richtmarke die dann wirklich nicht mehr überschritten werden sollte. klar kannst du fisch, der ein jahr eingfrohren war auch nocht essen, aber ein genuss wird es nicht mehr sein! fetten fisch, wie hering, makrele und lachs bewahre ich höstens ein paar tage auf, andere sagen sogar bis zu einem monat. da fischfett auch im gefrohrenen zustand ranzig wird, wirst du eindeutig den unterschied zum frischen fisch merken!! ganzer ausgenommener fisch ist ebenfalls empfindlicher als das filet! sowohl an den gräten alsauch direkt unter der haut sind nämlich besonders viele fettsäuren, die recht schnell einen ranzigen beigeschmack liefern! bei gebratenem und geräuchertem fisch wird es sich nicht viel anders verhalten als bei frischem fisch. schaffst du es wirklich in zwölf stunden von norge bis nach hause? bei einer guten isolierungskiste sollten allerdings auch vierundzwanzig stunden transport kein problem sein.


 
Hi chippog,

selten war ich mal mit einem Boardie so einer Meinung, wie mit dir, beim Thema Fischqualität und Tiefgefrier-Lagerzeiten. 
3 Monate sind genug beim Torsk zum Beispiel und der ist ja fettarm. Sicherlich verdirbt man sich nicht den Magen, wenn ein Dorsch nach längerer Tiefgefrierzeit verzehrt wird. Aber der Geschmack läßt deutlich nach. 

Gruß...Peter

Ein kleines P.S. Wenn ich lese, das der eine oder andere z.B. Makrelen nach 12 Monaten Tiefgefrier-Lagerzeit mit Genuß verspeist, gratuliere ich zu so einem robusten Magen.


----------



## chippog (16. September 2005)

*AW: Wie lang Fisch im Kühlschrank aufbewahren*

vom gaumen ganz zu schweigen. dafür gibt es dann noch als eine ganz besondere belohnung die speiseröhrenmassage durch ranzige makrelenfettrülpser... bei einem delikaten süssen nachtisch kommt das besonders herzhaft! in dem sinne!  und spätestens ab eine woche heisst bei mir eingefrohrene makrele eigentlich nur noch köder! chippog


----------



## jkr (16. September 2005)

*AW: Wie lang Fisch im Kühlschrank aufbewahren*

@chippog
Ganz so sehe ich das nicht. Jetzt muss ich doch mal etwas ausfuehrlicher werden. Es ist doch wohl entscheidend wie lange ein Fisch schon tot ist bevor er gefrostet ist. Mit dem Einfrieren verlaengerst du nur die Haltbarkeit um Faktor x da der Verrotungsprozess ja nicht gestoppt sondern nur verlangsamt wird. Dieser Faktor ist immer gleich. Sagen wir mal dass man keinen Geschmacksunterschied feststellen kann solang der Fisch nicht aelter als 24 Stunden ist so ergibt sich eine haltbarkeit bei einem Fisch der 1 Stunde nach dem Toeten gefrostet wird von 23*x und bei einem Fisch der erst nach einem Angeltag versorgt wird von vielleicht 5*x. So ist der Unterschied leicht zu erklaeren.
Fragt jetzt bitte nicht wie gross X ist das ist abhaengig von der Fischart (hauptsaechlich Fettgehalt) und auch sonst noch ettlichen Umstaenden.
Ich habe Makrelen vom Ufer aus gefangen und die waren innerhalb einer halben Stunde im Froster. Als ich letztens Makrelen zubereitet habe habe ich diese die schon ein Halbes Jahr gefroren waren mit einem Paeckechen das eine Woche alt war zusammen zubereitet und da war kein Unterschied feststellbar.
Also Frische bezieht sich nicht ausschliesslich auf die Lagerzeit im Tiefkuehler.
mfg
Jan


----------



## chippog (16. September 2005)

*AW: Wie lang Fisch im Kühlschrank aufbewahren*

hallo jan! leider lässt sich so ein fisch nicht ganz so einfach in eine x-formel "einpacken". grundsätzlich hast du erst einmal recht, dass nämlich die geschwindigkeit des verwesungsprozesses von der temperatur und von der zeit abhängig ist. je länger die zeit und je höher die temperatur desto schneller, was mathematisch als produkt von zeit t und  temperatur T ausgedrückt werden kann, wobei wir die geschwindigkeit des verwesungsprozesses mit vv abkürzen könne, was folgende formel ergäbe: t mal T ist gleich vv. aber wie geschrieben, so einfach ist das nicht! viele andere faktoren spielen auch eine rolle! wie lang ist der zeitpunkt zwischen fang und töten des fisches? bekam der fisch umgehend einen zur ausblutung führenden kehlschnitt? wieviel zeit verging bis der fisch auf eis gelegt, gar eingefrohren wurde? wie warm war die tempteratur des gewässers in dem der fisch gefangen wurde? wie kalt war der gefrierer? wie lange dauerte der einfrier- und der auftauprozess (je langsamer um so schlimmer!)? wie wurde der fisch dann zubereitet, gewürzt und so weiter?? bei einer makrele, die länger als ein monat eingefrohren war, grenzt es sehr an ein wunder, von der esser derselben nachher keine sauren aufstösse mit ranzigem makrelenfett bekommt auch wenn das ergebniss auf dem teller geschmacklich recht zufrieden ausgefallen sein sollte!! nichts für ungut, jan, aber spätestens nach dem sauren aufstossen weiss ich, dass sich irgendwer mit einer makrele nicht so viel mühe gegeben hat. ich sehe natürlich auch das problem, dass es dann viel zu spät, eine nicht mehr ganz frische und leider schon gegessene makrele zu beanstanden.


----------



## jkr (19. September 2005)

*AW: Wie lang Fisch im Kühlschrank aufbewahren*

@chippog
Ja wie ich schrieb "und auch sonst noch ettlichen Umstaenden". Ist nicht ganz einfach. So aber als Faustregel haut das schon hin. Uebrigens Fettruelpser gabs nach dem Verzehr weder bei mir noch bei meinen "Mitessern".
mfg
Jan


----------



## chippog (21. September 2005)

*AW: Wie lang Fisch im Kühlschrank aufbewahren*

das klingt in meinen ohren wie ein wunder, jkr! eine makrele, und sei sie sekunden nach dem fang eingefrohren, wir nach einem halben jahr immer mindestens etwas ranzig schmecken. da die fette in fisch auch im gefrierer nach und nach ranzig werden.


----------



## gdno (21. September 2005)

*AW: Wie lang Fisch im Kühlschrank aufbewahren*

mit den frostzeiten hat chippog meiner meinung anch völlig recht.
fettigen fische kann man nach nem halben jahr einxlich nur noch entsorgen
was aber noch ein wenig zur besseren haltbarkeit beiträgt ist das einfrieren in einer eisglasur und unter -24grad.
die eisglasur verhindert jeden äußeren einfluss auf den fisch wie gefrierbrand oder druckstellen,hierfür einfach die verpackten(folie oder beutel)fische oder filets 24 stunden durchfrieren dann ca.1minute in eiswasser tauchen und erneut einige stunden frosten den vorgang  so ein bis zweimal wiederholen und fertig
desweiteren ist zu erwähnen das der verwesungsprozess bei temperaturen unter -24 grad so stark verlangsamt wird das  der fisch dann etwa so ein bis  zwei monate länger haltbar ist maximal jedoch 8 monate.leider haben die meisten haushaltsgefriergeräte jedoch nur -18 grad und sind somit ungeeigenet.die frische des fisches beim frosten bleibt natürlich entscheident!!


probierts mal aus es funktioniert wirklich



gruß euern gdno


----------



## chippog (21. September 2005)

*AW: Wie lang Fisch im Kühlschrank aufbewahren*

ist mir schon bekannt, dass glasieren en bischen was bringt, das ding ist nur, dass ich in der regel nicht die zeit dazu habe. deswegen habe ich dann lieber rigurosere zeitliche einfrierbegrenzungen! na und endsorgen ist bei mir zum glück in der regel als köder, was immerhin halbweg in ordnung bis manchmal ziemlich wichtig ist. das oben beschriebene produkt aus der zeit t und der temperatur T gilt natürlich auch für minusgrade, will meinen, je niedriger die temperatur und je kürzer die zeit, desto besser die fischqualität!!!


----------



## gdno (21. September 2005)

*AW: Wie lang Fisch im Kühlschrank aufbewahren*



			
				chippog schrieb:
			
		

> ist mir schon bekannt, dass glasieren en bischen was bringt, das ding ist nur, dass ich in der regel nicht die zeit dazu habe. deswegen habe ich dann lieber rigurosere zeitliche einfrierbegrenzungen! na und endsorgen ist bei mir zum glück in der regel als köder, was immerhin halbweg in ordnung bis manchmal ziemlich wichtig ist. das oben beschriebene produkt aus der zeit t und der temperatur T gilt natürlich auch für minusgrade, will meinen, je niedriger die temperatur und je kürzer die zeit, desto besser die fischqualität!!!


 
wo du recht hast hast du recht chippog
niemals irnxwas laänger aufbewaren als nötig und je schneller mns verbraucht um so besser


----------



## jkr (21. September 2005)

*AW: Wie lang Fisch im Kühlschrank aufbewahren*

@chippog
Ne ist kein Wunder vielleicht liegts auch daran dass mein Froster schon ziemlich betagt ist und somit bei ca. -28 Grad liegt. Ist halt ein Energiefresser. Schade dass wir so weit ausseinander wohnen ich wuerde dich sonst gerne mal mittels einem Essen davon ueberzeugen dass meine Makrelen auch noch nach einem halben Jahr in Tiefkuehlstase noch einwandfrei sind.  Aber ich werde nun mal nach meinem Urlaub ein Paar Makrelen in den anderen Froster legen (so um die -18 - -20 Grad) mal sehen wie die sich im Vergleich halten.  Generell ist auf jeden Fall richtig um so fettiger desto kuerzer die Lagerzeit.
mfg
Jan


----------



## ossis angelladen (21. September 2005)

*AW: Wie lang Fisch im Kühlschrank aufbewahren*

sollte der kühlschrank im freien stehen, würde ich mir keine größeren gedanken wegen der lagerzeit machen.
der verzehr von zu lange gelagertem fisch  -  eher bedenklich!


----------



## chippog (22. September 2005)

*AW: Wie lang Fisch im Kühlschrank aufbewahren*

tut mir leid jan! ich will schon nach einer woche nicht mehr, geschweige denn nach einem monat. von einem jahr brauchst du noch weniger anfangen. hingegen nach vierundzwanzig stunden eingefrohren und dann roh zum sushi, dass lasse ich mir zwei, bis drei mal im jahr noch gefallen. überhaupt esse ich makrele nur sehr selten, da ich grosse angst davor habe, dass mir dieser fisch über wird! viele können davon bereits ein lied singen! und wenn ich selber die perfekte konsistenz und frische beeinflussen kann, falle ich doch nicht über meine köder her... also nichts für ungut, aber irgendwo sind auch für mich grenzen. chippog


----------

